

Ask HN: Your thoughts about a job hunting startup - younghacker

Hi HN,<p>I would like to know your thoughts about my new startup idea. It is a job hunting / search site.<p>A little background:<p>It would operate in a rather small country, about 2 million people (where I happen to live).<p>The reason I'm interested in building that kind of startup is because the competition is small. Only 2 real competitors. And I genuinely believe I have unique ideas, which should give me that should give me an advantage. I have talked with a lot of people who have been looking for a job and I think I have a solution for the problems they are facing with the competitors. I'm not here asking to validate my idea, rather than ask you opinion and some questions.<p>My question is that how should handle the beginning. It's a bit of a egg/chicken problem, because in order to get people who are looking for jobs, I need job advertisements and vice-versa.<p>A solution would be copy some amount of job advertisements from competitive sites.<p>But is it legal? Or ethical? Your thoughts and opinions.<p>And maybe someone has any advice to give me regarding my start-up, what to avoid, should I even start it all? Has anyone been in that kind of business maybe to share some of his/her experience.<p>The main reason I'm so interested in the idea is because as I stated above I truly believe I have good ideas to make job hunting more pleasent for job seekers and for the people who are looking to hire.<p>Thank you in advance.
======
paulhauggis
"But is it legal? Or ethical? Your thoughts and opinions."

The way I see it,

Sometimes you have to break the rules a little bit to succeed as a small
startup.

"It is a job hunting / search site."

There are a million job search sites. My advice is to pick a niche.

~~~
younghacker
I believe the size of my country is niche already :)

